# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  3 июля - Александр Любченко и Михаил Крымов в Одессе

## ejiky

Александр Любченко и Михаил Крымов с презентацией альбома "Четвёртый Ключ".

2 июля
Частная пивоварня Генриха Шульца
(г. Николаев, ул.Дунаева,32 вход с ул.Декабристов, тел. 54-00-84)
Александр Любченко и Михаил Крымов с презентацией альбома "Четвёртый Ключ".
Начало в 20:00.
Вход от 50 до 150 грн.

*3 июля
кафе "Гоголь у моря"
(Дача Ковалевского, 2я набережная 2Б (спуск к морю за 411 батареей))
Александр Любченко и Михаил Крымов с презентацией альбома "Четвёртый Ключ".
Начало в 20:00.
Вход свободный!* 

Презентація нового (першого за останні 10 років) альбому всесвітньо відомого майстра гітари, композитора та гітариста, засновника своєї унікальної гітарної школи Олександра Любченка (Дніпропетровськ) та його колеги, одного з найкращих з європейських бас-гітаристів, Михайла Кримова (Київ).
Цей дует музикантів є засновниками легендарного дніпропетровського джаз-рок колективу «КРЕДО».
За словами музичного критика Олексія Когана, альбом «Четвертий ключ» є найкращим виданням «живого» концерту в Україні за останні роки!
Кожен концерт є непередбачуваним, професійним і драйвовим. 

Подробности на:
www.magic-box.od.ua
http://artvertep.dp.ua/news/8598.html

----------

